# Any Way to Disable the Swipe Up/Down to Move by Chapter



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

On my Kindle touch, I sometimes swipe up or down unintentionally (hey, there's dust on my screen!), and am taken to the start of the next or current chapter, losing my place.

Is there any way to disable that gesture?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

No but just tap the back arrow and you will go back to your place.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

My Kindle Paperwhite doesn't have that feature. I was trying to figure out the other day how to enable it. I think it would be nice to go back or forward quickly.


----------

